# Records



## Ceephax (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi, probably been asked many times but would Autotrail have any records from when mine was built? It's 1991 and lhd being sold straight to Germany. It came with nothing when I bought it as the dealer had purchased it from, apparently, a bankruptcy sale.

Just a thought


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As a keen AT owner (of a few now) I have found them to be pretty helpful, the important thing is to quote the build number which is on a plate just inside the habitation door.

If you go onto their website there is a "contact" button so you can email them. 

Good luck

p.s. The Autotrail Owners club might be able to help you as well.


----------



## Ceephax (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks. Does the Autotrail club cater for older vehicles or is it just people with newish stuff?

Cheers


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They are not ageist snobs !! all ages (of vehicle) are catered for. A quick Google search should find the details.

they run hundreds of rallies a year if thats your thing !! as well


----------

